# Tank Cycle



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok, I am thinking about starting anew here. I have a 55g tank. Wet/dry filter, two penguin 330's heaters and gravel. In order to get my new tank up and running, what should I do? Should I run all my filters? I would like to just run the wet/dry, what fish should I start the cycle with? How long should I wait before putting in p's? Should I get biospria? How many fish should I start with? When should I test water? Should I do water changes during cycle? Please help, I am a noob and do not know what I am doing. I need details instructions how you veterans got your tanks running so well. Thank you.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Start by using the filters and throw some feeders and in about 2-3week you should be able to have fish in there.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Check the tutorials section for "How to Cycle a Tank" and search the forums for this topic. This has been addressed many times.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I used the fishless cycle method and it work very well.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

What I have done in previous situations to help speed up the cycling process was to get some filter media and water already existing from a complete aquarium and also to chuck in a small school of fish... lets say NEON TETRAS as i used. Once my fish were introduced to teh tank they accompanied no problems and the school of neons became cichlid dinner


----------

